# Hello from Aberdeen Scotland



## KyleSCSpence (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey I am a martial arts student, learning martial arts again. Basically I had a few years of my life in which i did very little physical training but I am getting back up on the horse again. Last time I trained martial arts i picked up a lot of bad habits and ill advised training's in which I have found are now a great learning resource by which I can share and help others (hopefully) to recognize in their practices. Training, kung fu, Juijitsu and boxing and having alot of fun and enjoyment whilst learning.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 7, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## KyleSCSpence (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 7, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 7, 2015)

Welcome to MT.!  How's the Granite city? I went to school and uni there, miss the rowies. lol.


----------



## KyleSCSpence (Apr 7, 2015)

Place is grey as always, hope to explore some more of the world in the near future, Rowies are great man, always forget they are a regional thing haha


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 7, 2015)

KyleSCSpence said:


> Place is grey as always, hope to explore some more of the world in the near future, Rowies are great man, always forget they are a regional thing haha




Yep, I can recommend Joint Street Station lol, and Dyce!


----------



## KyleSCSpence (Apr 7, 2015)

Ah yes Dyce, my old school haha love that place.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 7, 2015)

We used to live in Bucksburn, I went to Albyn School for girls as it was then, they waited until I left to left boys in, can't think why


----------



## KyleSCSpence (Apr 7, 2015)

haha, yeah I lived in Bucksburn for 18 years, you know like the four mile inn? and the cloverleaf? small world.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 7, 2015)

welcome to MT


----------



## Buka (Apr 7, 2015)

Welcome aboard, bro.


----------



## Cirdan (Apr 8, 2015)

Welcome to MT, happy posting.


----------



## donald1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Welcome!  patience and effort... patience and effort... keep trying dont give up eventually those bad habbits will cease


----------



## Shai Hulud (Apr 8, 2015)

Здравствуйте! Hope you enjoy your stay here.


----------



## sfs982000 (Apr 8, 2015)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 8, 2015)

Welcome along.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 9, 2015)

Welcome.


----------

